# Redline Time Attack, Buttonwillow Raceway, December 2nd-3rd



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

Registration is beginning to pick up and we expect many of the top tuners on the West Coast to be at our season ending event. As we receive commitments and registration from teams/drivers we will be updating our website and the entry list.

Drivers or Teams interested in competing can find more information by following this link:

Redline: Time Attack!! 

The rules and vehicle classifications are listed on that section of our site as well as links to pay for registration.

This event will have a judged car show for those of you interested in entering your car. We will also have delicious BBQ'ed food available for purchase all day long from The Willow Ranch Restaurant (Tri-Tip, Pork, Chicken, Etc). Our vendor mid-way is also growing for this event, so you will have the opportunity to speak with rep's from tuner shops and manufacturers and as always, the pits are open to the public.

Spectator admission is only $20 for Saturday & Sunday or $15 for Sunday Only. There will be no advanced ticket sales, only sales at the entry gate.

If you have any questions for us regarding this event, feel free to call us or email us.

661-992-4384

[email protected]

See You At The Track!

Nikolas


----------

